# Myamme from I love Money Makeup



## Plm5027 (May 16, 2009)

Her hair and makeup was always flawless I want to learn how to do one of her loooks.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 16, 2009)

yes she was always gorgeous


----------



## II3rinII (May 17, 2009)

a girl that works with me at mac is friends with her.  they went to FAMU together and were in the same modeling troupe.  her real name is angie and my friend says she acts like that in real life, like nothing was faked for the cameras.  she also said she made all their outfits and did their hair and makeup for their modelling gigs.


----------

